# ثقافة استخدام الموبايل بقلم المهندس احسان الدليمي



## المهندس احسان الدل (13 يوليو 2011)

ثقافة استخدام الموبايل ​بقلم المهندس​احسان عدنان علوان الدليمي​كلية الهندسة – جامعة ديالى – قسم هندسة الاتصالات​ مع تزايد الطلب على شراء الموبايل واستخدامه الشائع والذي اصبح من مقتنيات العصر ومن ظواهره الغريبة والدخيلة والسريعة على شعوبنا في العالم العربي ، يزداد الحديث عن مخاطره وعن الامراض التي يسببها استخدامنا لهذا الجهاز الصغير الحجم الكبير بفعله والثقيل باعبائه ،لقد تبين لنا من خلال ماطرح للعالم من منتجات حديثة واجهزة انها لاتخلو من عيوب او مضار فرغم الفائدة التي اؤديها هذه المخترعات الا انها لازالت مقيدة بالمضار التي لايمكن ازالتها لكن يمكن تقليلها او انقاص المضار الناجمة عن استخدامها .​ لقد تزايد عدد مستخدمي جهازالموبايل ليصل الى حوالي مليار مستخدم في جميع انحاء العالم وهم في تزايد مستمر ناهيك عن الظواهر الجديدة للمستخدم في العراق حيث توسع العراق ليكون الشخص الواحد عبارة عن مستخدمين اثنين من خلال حمله لجهازين ولشبكتين مختلفتين لاسباب تخص المواطن العراقي وغير موجودة في بلدان اخرى لعل اهمها هو سوء التغطية وانحجاب الارسال في بعض المناطق او انقطاعه ،ومع هذا التسارع في اعداد المستخدمين في العراق الا انه لازلنا نفتقر الى الثقافات العامة والاساسية في الاستخدام السليم لهذا الكائن الحي الذي ينبض مع ترددات الاثير وهمسات الرياح عبر الابراج الموجودة حولنا والتي لانعلم من قام بتوزيعها على هذه الشاكلة لتصبح كابوس يؤرق امزجتنا دون ان نشعر .​ فلابد لمستخدم الموبايل من معرفة المضار التي تنجم عن استخدامك للجهاز قبل ان يتعرف على المزايا والمواصفات والتحديث الذي طرأ على هذا الموديل عن الذي قبله ،فاهمية التعرف على المساوئ مربوطة بحجم الضر الذي يقع على جسم الانسان من خلال معرفة المحددات النظامية التي حددتها منظمة الصحة العالمية بعد خضوع المنتجات لرقابتها او من خلال التزام الشركات المنتجة بهذه المواصفات والمحددات التي تصدر من خلال منظمة الصحة العالمية وتعلنها للعالم اجمع لغرض التعرف عليها ومحاسبة الشركات والمنتجات على ضوء هذه المحددات ولعل اهم هذه المحددات هو معدل الامتصاص النوعي ( ) او مايسمى بالعامية السار والذي تم تحديده ليتناسب مع مايتحمله جسم الانسان من اشعاعات كهرومغناطيسية تكون لحد ما غير مضره للجسم وبدون اي اعراض جانبية ،مع الاشارة الى انه لايوجد اتفاق صريح بين معظم الدول العظمى المنتجة لهذه الاجهزة  من حيث تطابق هذه القيمة لاعتبارات خاصة بكل بلد لذلك نحن ملزمون وسط هذه المتغيرات بالثوابت التي تصدر عن منظمة الصحة العالمية والتي نعتقد ان افضل الشركات المنتجة للموبايل والمتمثلة بشركة نوكيا ذات الصيت العالي بالعراق والسمعة الجيدة ملتزمة اخلاقيا بهذه المحددات والمطلع على منتجاتها يلاحظ في نهاية كتيب الاستخدام توجد توضيحات السلامة الخاصة بقيم السار ( ) والذي يؤكد التزام الشركة بهذه المحددات .​ ان الغريب في الامر هو اصدار منظمة الصحة العالمية قبل ايام تصريح لعدد من الباحثين عددهم 31 عالم من 14 دولة لفترة عقد كامل تقول الدراسة : (ان استخدام الهاتف المحمول قد يزيد خطر الاصابة بانواع معينة من سرطان الدماغ لدى الانسان ويتعين على المستهلكين البحث عن سبل لتقليل الاستخدام ) وهذا التصريح هو الاول من نوعه في التحذير من اخطار هذه الاجهزة للمستخدمين من قبل المنظمة والذي كما قد دعينا وحذرنا من هذا الخطر في قطرما العزيز منذ عام 2008 من خلال عقد الندوات التثقيفية حول مخاطر استخدام اجهزة الموبايل واستخدام طريقة التثقيف الطوعي بالتعاون مع مديرية التربية في المحافظة بجهود فردية من خلال منظمتنا (منظمة الارض الخضراء وحماية البيئة ) باعتبار ان التلوث الكهرومغناطيسي هو احد انواع التلوث البيئي وتم ذلك بندوات واسعة شملت معاهد المعلمين والمعلمات ومجموعة من مدارس المحافظة بالتنسيق مع الاشراف التربوي وبشكل منظم اضافة الى قيامي باصدار بوستربعنوان ( مخاطر استخدام الموبايل ) الذي قمنا بتوزيعه على كافة مدارس محافظتنا العزيزة والذي تم طباعته من قبل مديرية تربية ديالى عام 2010 ، اضافة الى الدور البارز لقسم هندسة الاتصالات في كلية الهندسة جامعة ديالى الذي قام بعدة ندوات تثقيفية وعلمية حول الموضوع وباشراف مباشر ودعم ضمن الامكانيات المتاحة من قبل عمادة الكلية ، ونحن مستمرون بالعمل والبحث والتقصي والمتابعة ونحتاج الى الدعم المالي والفني من خلال توفير اجهزة خاصة لاجراء الفحص الخاص الذي من خلاله نحدد كمية ونوع الاشعاعات الموجودة والتي تصدرها ابراج الموبايل اولا والناتجة عن اجهزة الموبايل نفسه ثانيا ، وهناك كادر علمي متخصص بدرجة عالية من الفهم المنطقي والعلمي قادر على انجاز المهمة لو لقي الدعم الذي يحتاجه وهذه هي احدى المعوقات التي تواجهنا في انجاز بحثنا هذا لنخدم اهلنا في محافظتنا وباقي ارجاء الوطن .​بقي ان اقول ان استخدام الجهاز بدون معرفة مخاطره وتاثيراته الجانبية سيكون عبئ نفسي عليك وعلى عائلتك لذلك انصح المستخدمين بالثقافة العامة والاطلاع على التقارير الحديثة حول الموضوع والاستماع الى اهل الاختصاص لمعرفة المحددات مثل مدة المكالمة العادية ،طريقة مسك الجهاز، استخدام الهدفون ، ابعاد الجهاز عن الاذن، طريقة حمل الجهاز، منع استخدام الاطفال دون السادسة عشر للجهاز، اطفاء الجهاز عند النوم او ابعاده عن منطقة الراس ، وغيرها من النصائح التي هي من اساسيات الاستخدام الامثل لهذه الاجهزة الخدمية لو أحسنت استخدامها والمؤذية لو لم تحسن ذلك ، ومن هنا ادعو لخلق ثقافات جديدة بالمجتمع نصنعها ونبنيها على اسس علمية بالتزامن مع مايحدث في العالم وسوف يكون لكليتنا من خلال قسم هندسة الاتصالات ندوات تثقيفية تم الاعداد لها لتشمل كافة شرائح المجتمع من المؤمل العمل بها ضمن برنامج طموح عزمت الكلية على تطبيقه من خلال المساهمة في تطوير الوعي والثقافة العامة ، واخيرا اتمنى السلامة للجميع وعافاكم الله من كل سوء.​ملاحظة :​ارفق البوستر الخاص بتربية ديالى الذي تم توزيعه في مدارس المحافظة للاطلاع عليه وهو من تصميمي اتمنى لو سمح المجال لنشره مع المقالة للافادة العامة منه ولكونه لم ياخذ الحيز الصحيح له والذي نتمنى ان يعاد طبعه من جديد بالتنسيق مع جامعة ديالى ويوزع لعامة الناس وكافة مؤوسسات الدولة .​


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (13 يوليو 2011)

فتح الله عليك
مشكور على هذا الجهد
اتمنى ان تزودنا بحساب كمية الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية الضارة و الغير ضارة
و ببالمعايير الملزمة للمسافات الامنة عن ابراج الاتصالات


----------



## eng_jamal (14 يوليو 2011)

ألف شكر لك أخي الكريم


----------

